# Altes Holz harzt immer noch - wie streichen?



## Goldkäferchen (6. Sep. 2013)

Hallo
Hab' da mal eine Frage an "Wuzzel", den Holzprofi:
Wir haben an die Terrasse eine Pergola gebaut (vor ca 17 Jahren), Das Holz war impägniert, und wir haben es nach einigen Monaten weiß gestrichen. Wie kann das sein, daß nach sovielen Jahren das Holz immer noch harzt, und wie bekomme ich das Harz dauerhaft weg?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Flusi (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

moin Goldkäferchen,
also erstmal das 2. Bild ist sehr schön, gefällt mir sehr gut

Die eigentliche Frage betreffend meine ich, daß Du harzende Hölzer (Kiefer etc.) niemals dauerhaft mit einer Lackierung behandeln kannst. In Deinem Fall würde ich die Farbschicht bis auf`s Holz runternehmen und schön lasieren.

Ich weiß, viel Arbeit, aber zum Werterhalt auf jeden Fall zu überlegen
Liebe Grüße;Ingird


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Goldkäferchen, 

tja, da hast Du im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes Pech gehabt.
Denn so wird das Harz in försterlicher Sprache seit altersher genannt und daher kommen auch viele heute verwendete Redenswendungen. 

Oberflächlich kannst Du Harze mit Azeton entfernen (wird aber ggf. die Farbe mit angreifen). 
Ob aus den im inneren des Holzes liegenden Harzgallen noch was nachkommt hängt von deren Größe ab. 

Ein Lack wäre in der Tat die falsche Oberflächenbehandlung, Die Farbe sollte immer offenporig sein. 
Ob sie das ist kann man allerdings aus den Bildern nicht sehen. Das steht im Zweifel aber auf der Dose. 
Bei nicht offenporigen anstrichen besteht diie Gefahr von Haarrissen, unter die Wasser läuft, das nicht ausreichend abtrocknen kann - das Holz fault unter dem Anstrich weg. 

Weiß gestrichenes Holz im Aussenbereich sieht edel aus, ist aber leider auch recht pflegeintensiv. 
Ich rate eigentlich eher davon ab weiß zu streichen. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Moin, moin, 
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Wie Recht Du hast, Wuzzel! Wir haben damals nicht nur die Pergola, sondern auch den Holzzaun weiß gestrichen. ja, das sieht alles edel aus, aber muß fast alle 2 Jahre neu gestrichen werden. Naja, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts! Das alles nochmals zu entfernen, das tu ich mir nicht an:shock
Der jetzige Anstrich ist Bitolan Wetterschutzfarbe (eine wasserverdünnbare Holzlackfarbe).
Hatten vorher Osmo-Landhausfarbe, die mußt Du 3x streichen, damit sie deckt. Wir hätten die ganze Geschichte lasieren sollen, aber nachher ist man immer schlauer.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Moin,
kleiner Tip, mit einen guten Druckstrahler /Hochdruckreiniger geht schon das gröbste runter!
Hab ich selber schon gemacht.


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Hallo Goldkäferchen.... 

der Anstrich ist nicht optimal und man sollte so weit möglich im System bleiben, wenn der alte Anstrich bekannt ist. Die Osmo Landhausfarbe ist auf naturölbasis und die Bitolan auf wässriger Basis. Der neue Anstrich wird u.U. also nicht so optimal halten. So wie ich die Osmofarbe kenne ist zwar beim Erstanstrich ein dreifacher Anstrich nötig, bei Renovierungen reicht aber dann ein bis zwei mal. 

Diffusionsfähig sind aber beide Farben laut technischem Datenblatt. 

Ob und wie gut der wässrige Anstrich auf dem öligen hält ist natürlich davon abhängig, inwieweit die öligen Bestandteile ggf. vorher schon abgewittert sind. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Vogel (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Altes Holz harzt immer noch - wie streichen?*

Hi Goldkäferchen,

ich würde es einfach mit einem Schleifpapier noch mal abschleifen, dann hält die nächste Farbschicht besser und blättert nicht gleich wieder ab!
Hatte das selbe Problem bei meinem Gartenhaus! Bin genauso verfahren und hatte danach Ruhe!

Grüße


----------



## samorai (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Altes Holz harzt immer noch - wie streichen?*

Hallo Goldkäferchen!
So wirklich scheint  keiner hier eine Lösung zu Deinem Harzproblem zu haben. 
Dann lege ich mal los. Als erstes brauchst Du ein Versenker, das ist ein Holzbohrer der in der Regel große Löcher im Holz macht   um Bolzen-Köpfe zu versenken.
Dazu gibt es passende "Holzscheiben" die Du mit Wasserfesten Holzleim einkleben kannst.
Bohre nicht so tief lass lieber die Holzscheibe etwas hervor stehen. Erst wenn sie fest sind dann schleife sie runter. Generell wirst Du um das schleifen sowie so nicht herum kommen.
Gibt es Risse mit Harzaustritt dann fängst Du um eine Holzscheibe (Bohrergröße) über den Riss an bzw. hörst Du unter dem Ende auf. Dabei solltest Du immer in die vorhergehende Holzscheibe mit ein bohren (siehe Bild unten), aber erst wieder wenn der Leim ausgehärtet ist. Verursacht der Bohrer mit der Spitze Schäden oder gibt es andere Schäden; kannst Du Schleifmehl mit Leim mischen und in unliebsame Spalten mit den Fingern oder einen Spachtel eindrücken (verfüllen) ,dann aber wieder nach schleifen. Austretender Leim immer mit einen feuchten Lappen abwischen.
Hier mal das Muster wie es bei einem Riss gebohrt werden sollte. Nicht wundern es sind Beton Palisaden aber so sollte es im Holz auch gemacht werden,  um die Breite bei zu behalten.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## citty2904 (18. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Altes Holz harzt immer noch - wie streichen?*

Hallo, ich persönlich würde das Harz vorsichtig mit dem Heißluftfön erwärmen bis es anfängt flüssig zu werden und dann mit Verdünnung vorsichtig abreiben.
Je nach Größe der Harzgalle kann es in einem heißen Sommer aber wieder zu einem Harzaustritt kommen. War die Stelle bis vor kurzem stärker beschattet weil es erst nach so langer Zeit zum Austritt kam? 
Gruß Christian


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Altes Holz harzt immer noch - wie streichen?*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
laß Dich bloß nicht verrückt machen ! Wuzzel hat schon angedeutet, dass der Wechsel des Anstrichsystems nicht die eigentliche Lösung ist. Das "Ausharzen" läßt mit der Zeit nach. Ich würde daher die Gegenmaßnahmen nicht übertreiben.
Wo gibt es schon perfekte Systeme ?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Altes Holz harzt immer noch - wie streichen?*

Hallo,
Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen. Jetzt mache ich sowieso nichts. .... und im nächsten Frühjahr werde ich so verfahren, wie Christian es beschrieben hat,und mal sehen, wie lange das vorhält.
Wünsche euch allen ein wunderschönes, ruhiges Weihnachtsfest!
LG
Goldkäferchen

:weihn5


----------

